# I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets



## Darius Stretch (25 July 2010)

I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good. This must contravene some Health and Hygiene law, but yet they flout it. They have no shame in it.

Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, this is a modern country and we dont use nags to pull a cart, plough a filed or ride to Banbury cross anymore.

And if they do ride on the public highway they probably havent got enough land to exercise the things on anyway, in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?

Or do they ride the things two abreast on the road to say Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, one of them once shouted at me Horses were on the road before cars. True but that was before tarmac, road signs AND TAX DISCS. They may pay the road tax on their clapped out old Saab but thats not enough. I have never seen one of them dismount (jump off to you and me) with a plastic bag and pooper scooper, or more appropriate for the size of animal a shovel and bin bag.

I guess the stable lad must be out of range.

Whatever the cry is Tallyho or And theyre off I say keep your boots and jodhpurs on your kitchen floor and not the supermarket aisle.

Comments welcome.


----------



## ElphabaFae (25 July 2010)

I think all smelly trolls should be banned from supermarkets  Oh and chavs as well


----------



## V1NN (25 July 2010)

Yeah when i worked with horses, i used to frequently go to the supermarket after a hard days work in my reeking of sh** and haylage horse clothes, i really dont give toss what others think. Theres plenty farmers and fisherman do the same.


----------



## hannabanana (25 July 2010)

Are you having a bad day or something? Because there is alot worse to worry about than poo on a shoe.

I am getting the feeling your not very horsey? I dont want to jump to assumptions, but if your not horsey and want to complain about horses...why are you on this site?

1. We ride side by side on the road because the inside horse is usually nervous or the rider is nervous.

2. Where do you propose we put the shovel? Its not illegal to leave horse **** because its harmless and decomposes within days. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Sol (25 July 2010)

If I went into a supermarket and all the food was on the floor, I would probably leave again tbh  
And I don't DO tapdancing between the fruit & veg or anything bizarre like that, so what my boots & food have to do with each other I don't know? I don't pick things up with my feet either....... 

Snobs who can afford to buy extra hours in the day that save a 20min run home to change clothes and then drag their tired and starving selves (after doing hours of hard work) should just pay for their shopping to be delivered I think..... yes, much better, can avoid all the common people who might happen to also want a meal on the table most nights  Sorted!

And last time I checked, horse **** is a lot better for the environment than cars are  Never heard of people being able to chuck exhaust fumes onto their roses... doubt it would go down well, would it? 

ElphabaFae - nah, chavs should be banned from just about everywhere


----------



## stencilface (25 July 2010)

In days gone by people were happy to scoop horse poo from the road to use as free fertiliser - now people won't use anything unless it comes packaged from B&Q. 

As for road tax - fine, remove the tarmac, we don't care - the tarmac is there for drivers benefit, certainly not for horses!! Its not our fault they tarmaced all over the old carriage routes is it?!  

Riding two abreast, means you get more respect from stupid, uneducated drivers who shouldn't be allowed to drive 

I think people with BO should be removed from working on the tills in supermarkets, and chavs, and noisy kids, and drunks, should not be allowed to shop there


----------



## hannabanana (25 July 2010)

Sol said:



			If I went into a supermarket and all the food was on the floor, I would probably leave again tbh  
And I don't DO tapdancing between the fruit & veg or anything bizarre like that, so what my boots & food have to do with each other I don't know? I don't pick things up with my feet either....... 

Snobs who can afford to buy extra hours in the day that save a 20min run home to change clothes and then drag their tired and starving selves (after doing hours of hard work) should just pay for their shopping to be delivered I think..... yes, much better, can avoid all the common people who might happen to also want a meal on the table most nights  Sorted!

And last time I checked, horse **** is a lot better for the environment than cars are  Never heard of people being able to chuck exhaust fumes onto their roses... doubt it would go down well, would it? 

ElphabaFae - nah, chavs should be banned from just about everywhere 

Click to expand...

Well said.... and Chavs shouldnt be on this planet, they should all be shipped off to mars


----------



## Sol (25 July 2010)

Indeed, along with many, many other things......


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (25 July 2010)

there should also be a law that people have to wear deodrant in supermarkets!!!!

corrrrrrr standing next to smelly people puts me right off the food im buying.

Oh and when i shop in supermarkets - i dont usually pick the food im buying up off the floor!!


----------



## Fairynuff (25 July 2010)

so long as they remove their spurs I dont care what they do!


----------



## hannabanana (25 July 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			there should also be a law that people have to wear deodrant in supermarkets!!!!

corrrrrrr standing next to smelly people puts me right off the food im buying.

Oh and when i shop in supermarkets - i dont usually pick the food im buying up off the floor!!
		
Click to expand...

There should be some sort of invention that automatically sprays a person with deodrant when they walk through the doors, so if your smelly or not before you walk through the doors; it means you will be as fresh as a daisy when you do your shopping!


----------



## muffinino (25 July 2010)

I agree. I mean, all horsey people are rich, stuck up toffs who don't work 6 days a week to keep their animals and have all day to shop in their designer clothes that they buy because they have too much money, which is why they have horses.

TBH, I wouldn't venture in a supermarket anyway; I just get the butler to shop for me


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 July 2010)

i have a feeling this OP has been on before, under a different id---


----------



## Berpisc (25 July 2010)

Me too RF


----------



## hannabanana (25 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i have a feeling this OP has been on before, under a different id---
		
Click to expand...

Im sure I had seen something like this but before I signed up on here, may be something similar on a different forum


----------



## touchstone (25 July 2010)

Well I'd rather stand next to a horsey person in the supermarket than a granny smelling of wee!

As for road tax, isn't there a bit of irony in the fact that cars HAVE to be taxed to go on the roads, horses don't. 

Life's too short to get wound up about a bit of harmless hoss s**t.  When something goes seriously wrong in your life the last thing that will be worrying you is people who have a horse, there are far better things to focus on in the world.


----------



## jessicabeau1 (25 July 2010)

think this is sooo funny!! I think non horsey people should be banned on a horsey forum...


----------



## guido16 (25 July 2010)

I agree with muffino!
Why on earth would one lower themselves to shop in a supermarket? Lordy me, I aint mixing with the lower classes, you dont know what you might catch!

Anyhoo, one finds oneself can feed oneself from all the home grown products on ones vast estate.
Its amazing what chef can do.....

Must dash, got to get the butler to wipe the ***** from ones shoes.........


----------



## hannabanana (25 July 2010)

muffinino said:



			I agree. I mean, all horsey people are rich, stuck up toffs who don't work 6 days a week to keep their animals and have all day to shop in their designer clothes that they buy because they have too much money, which is why they have horses.

TBH, I wouldn't venture in a supermarket anyway; I just get the butler to shop for me 

Click to expand...

This made me laugh and snort


----------



## hannabanana (25 July 2010)

Well OP if you dont like people with shitty shoes in supermarkets, your not going to like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2jKYPv1BJg


----------



## maletto (25 July 2010)

Never heard of live and let live eh?

Your bratty little children probably wipe their snotty noses on their hands and touch all the food. 

I would highly doubt that whatever cr*p is on our boots makes its way onto the food, however. 

Besides, ever considered that "what makes the roses grow" also makes YOUR fruit and veg grow?! especially if you buy organic! and if you don't buy organic, you're coming into contact with far worse!

small minded little trolls like you should be shipped off along with the chavs


----------



## Chunkie (25 July 2010)

Is it just me or is this Shils?


----------



## hairycob (25 July 2010)

Maybe it was cob s**t that was the problem!


----------



## blackcob (25 July 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?
		
Click to expand...

Ignoring the rest (don't feed the troll, blah blah blah) - have you ever met a greyhound? They sleep 23 hours of the day and are probably the most appropriate breed of dog for a small flat.


----------



## Sanolly (25 July 2010)

Actually I think it was the OP who posted about us all picking up the **** our horses leave on the road


----------



## Bettyboo222 (25 July 2010)

Well someone must be a little bored today. You are obviously trying to provoke a reaction because you have made an account on a horsey forum to do this one post. I would like to point out that we work hard to look after out horses and we don't waste our time worrying about apperrences. At least we are doing something worthwhile with our time rather than trolling a forum and trying to annoy people we don't know. I would like to see you do some of the things people on this forum do. Like working, looking after a horse, children and a home all on a budget. Why don't you just go away and work out how to socialise ?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 July 2010)

isn't this the same clown who was objecting to horse poo on their village road and pavement- that "person" said then that they would be back!! Troll!!!!!!


----------



## muffinino (25 July 2010)

guido16 said:



			I agree with muffino!
Why on earth would one lower themselves to shop in a supermarket? Lordy me, I aint mixing with the lower classes, you dont know what you might catch!

Anyhoo, one finds oneself can feed oneself from all the home grown products on ones vast estate.
Its amazing what chef can do.....

Must dash, got to get the butler to wipe the ***** from ones shoes.........
		
Click to expand...

One must not mix with the proles, darling!



hannabanana said:



			This made me laugh and snort 

Click to expand...

I try


----------



## starsnrunes (25 July 2010)

I really hope your not being serious. However if you are....



Darius Stretch said:



			I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good. This must contravene some Health and Hygiene law, but yet they flout it. They have no shame in it.

Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?.
		
Click to expand...

No. it's an element of "i've been at work until 5, at the yard until 7, the supermarket if 5 minutes from the yard and i would like something for tea with out having to add another half an hour, going home changing and coming back out again unnesecerily."



Darius Stretch said:



			So what, this is a modern country and we dont use nags to pull a cart, plough a filed or ride to Banbury cross anymore.

And if they do ride on the public highway they probably havent got enough land to exercise the things on anyway, in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?
		
Click to expand...




blackcob said:



			Ignoring the rest (don't feed the troll, blah blah blah) - have you ever met a greyhound? They sleep 23 hours of the day and are probably the most appropriate breed of dog for a small flat. 

Click to expand...

As blackcob says, Greyhounds actually make brilliant apartment dogs as they are so relaxed...including ex-racing dogs as they are used to being enclosed in small spaces as they are caged for 20 hours a day.

Also, the majority of people have the land to exercise there horses, doesn't mean there going to stay in it. You own a house (i assume) so using your policy of 'if you have the space, why go anywhere else', why go on holiday. You have your home. Use it.



Darius Stretch said:



			Or do they ride the things two abreast on the road to say Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, one of them once shouted at me Horses were on the road before cars. True but that was before tarmac, road signs AND TAX DISCS. They may pay the road tax on their clapped out old Saab but thats not enough. I have never seen one of them dismount (jump off to you and me) with a plastic bag and pooper scooper, or more appropriate for the size of animal a shovel and bin bag.
		
Click to expand...

Actually unlike Dog poo, which is a Bio-hazard and by law must be removed. Horse poo is bio-degradable, there is nothing nasty init. And if it bothers you so much, you scoop it up and put it on the garden (it's better for it than the chemical stuf you get in shops.) and moaning about horses being on Roads...Even if we could theoretically carry a shovel and ba...when our horses go to the toilet. You would like us to stop, get of, spend another 5/10 mins faffing about in your way. Often with large horses that would not happily stand stock still, then another 5 getting back on.(mounting to you and me!) It's dangerous!

And...fine, get rid of the tarmac, road signs and TAX DISCS...my horses won't care, and neither will I. I don't drive.


----------



## Rache (25 July 2010)

yep, me thinks this the same guy that flew into a fit the other week about **** on the roads. same time, same day


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (25 July 2010)

I think banning them is a little harsh, but I do agree that it isnt nice for someone smelling of horses or whatever when food shopping, its not fair to the other shoppers and some effort should be made to clean up for entering the shop although I agree this is not always convenient.  To start barring people would set off all kinds of problems, barring babies with dirty smelly nappies, hmmm !! that would be a start, I much prefer the smell of horses but most people dont like either. Tricky one !!


----------



## quirky (25 July 2010)

QR - The supermarket that I frequent (not in my horse clothes) is opposite a hospital nd it is not unusual to see patients wandering around in their dressing gowns and slippers.

On one occasion, a patient was seen wheeling a drip stand with a drip and catheter bag attached - I kid you not!!!

So, in the grand scheme of things, I think I'd rather mucky boots and a whiff of sweet haylage than a half dressed ill person.


----------



## Tormenta (25 July 2010)

You wouldn't want to frequent my local Tescos then! I'm afraid it is full of country lowlife Farmers, horseowners and such like with boots and hairy jumpers  






  Ooops! Sorry!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (25 July 2010)

I think RF is right. This seems like the prat who was complaining about horse droppings on the road the other week.
Used two usernames and got abusive. FC shut the thread down.

I agree that you really can't have much going on in you life if you feel the need to complain about something so trivial.

I actually feel sorry for you.


----------



## Cliqmo (25 July 2010)

Darius I took the liberty of posting your picture for the benefit of my fellow HHOers....


----------



## smossy (25 July 2010)

wow..... is someone hormonal or what,having a I hate horses day!!  

90% of shopper need banning then

Dog owners in case hairs and dog s**t on shoes
Mechanics all greasy and grubby
Old people who smell and cant help it
Drunkards
Babies in prams who have filled their nappies
Carers who look after old folk
people with real bad bo
and last but not least.......yes chavs

Gosh how bad we all have to shop and do it after we have worked god knows how many hours to keep our horses and pay are bills.

Or is it a wind up to make the day go quicker.....get a horse and get some fresh air


----------



## V1NN (25 July 2010)

LOL Cliqmo


----------



## criso (25 July 2010)

Well I do public transport to and from the yard which various stops on route.
So far today I have polluted a bus, tube and train, a supermarket, newsagents and cafe.
I've also been known to take myself to the pub without going home first.


----------



## Janah (25 July 2010)

OP obviously needs to get a life!


----------



## becstew (25 July 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to get this printed on a T-shirt & wear it to the supermarket


----------



## Bettyboo222 (25 July 2010)

criso said:



			Well I do public transport to and from the yard which various stops on route.
So far today I have polluted a bus, tube and train, a supermarket, newsagents and cafe.
I've also been known to take myself to the pub without going home first.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## jessicabeau1 (25 July 2010)

smossy said:



			wow..... is someone hormonal or what,having a I hate horses day!!  

90% of shopper need banning then

Dog owners in case hairs and dog s**t on shoes
Mechanics all greasy and grubby
Old people who smell and cant help it
Drunkards
Babies in prams who have filled their nappies
Carers who look after old folk
people with real bad bo
and last but not least.......yes chavs

Gosh how bad we all have to shop and do it after we have worked god knows how many hours to keep our horses and pay are bills.

Or is it a wind up to make the day go quicker.....get a horse and get some fresh air 

Click to expand...

very well said!!


----------



## Booboos (25 July 2010)

Is this a follow on from last weekend's poo on the road trolling?


----------



## FabioandFreddy (25 July 2010)

I've been to supermarkets before where the shelf stackers have actually stunk out the whole aisle with BO! Personally, i find that far more disgusting and offensive than someone going in with riding gear on! 

Ok, so someones gone in with dirty boots on - last time i went shopping i actually got stuff off the aisles to put in my basket, unless you're picking up food from the supermarket floor to eat i don't really see how its such a big deal!


----------



## starsnrunes (25 July 2010)

criso said:



			I've also been known to take myself to the pub without going home first.
		
Click to expand...

I do that too....At least twice a week (depending on whos giving me a lift) and usually after i've been to the supermarket  lol.


----------



## BeckyX (25 July 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			there should also be a law that people have to wear deodrant in supermarkets!!!!

corrrrrrr standing next to smelly people puts me right off the food im buying.

Oh and when i shop in supermarkets - i dont usually pick the food im buying up off the floor!!
		
Click to expand...

well said!! i mean seriously food is packaged and in clean shelves..where do you shop?! sometimes you are on the way back from the horse and its convenient to just pop in..people are soo fussy horse poo will not kill you believe it or not!


----------



## Alec Swan (25 July 2010)

On occasions,  the dear girl has asked me to collect something on my way home.  Rarely,  I'll admit,  because it's generally the wrong variety/strength/colour/price,  or simply something which she didn't ask for!  That,  also on occasions has included a bunch of flowers.  Wandering off topic.

If I have horse ***** on my boots,  or worse the rear end expelations of sheep,  do you honestly think that I'm going to drive 5 miles home,  change my foot wear,  and then return?  If you do,  then think again.

Perhaps the original poster would like a sanitising bay at the entrance to every supermarket.

Alec.

ETS,  Blimey,  I've been zapped!  What a hoot.  The word which I intended has four letters.  I received five stars.  Either some one at admin can't count,  or can't spell,  it'll be one or the other!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (25 July 2010)

Darius Stench you sound like a very sad and lonely person to be bothered to join a forum to post that drivel.


----------



## hessy12 (25 July 2010)

i think all grossly overweight people should be banned from supermarkets. Us horsey folk, because we exercise, tend to be toned and fit. Nuff said. Darius, whoever you are, go away from here back to your tax disc!!


----------



## thinlizzy (25 July 2010)

Neigh only organic  poo on my boots might be health and safety issue if neddy dosnt stay in carpark and follows me in


----------



## baymareb (25 July 2010)

I make a point of stopping in the supermarket in my smelly, poo-covered riding clothes.  It's the highlight of my day.  I also visit hospitals, day care centers and fine eating establishments regularly.  It's all part of our evil plot to take over the world.  And we would have gotten away with it too, had you not outed us.  Curses!


----------



## bahumbug (25 July 2010)

This is hilarious! Am howling with laughter.....Poor old OP has some problems but at least it has given us a laugh.
Personally I think all old gits in supermarkets should be banned from giving lecherous stares to girls in breeches and boots while said girls go about their business buying supper and polluting the place!


----------



## Vikki89 (25 July 2010)

I pop to the shop in all my riding clothes (just have) and have never had complaints, nobody's footwear are completely clean (horsey or not) and my feet don't come into contact with food anywhere.
I don't always have time to go home and get changed to go out back past the yard to the shop, its a waste of time and petrol.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 July 2010)

Depp_by_Chocolate said:



			Darius Stench you sound like a very sad and lonely person to be bothered to join a forum to post that drivel.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, Darius Stench - sounds like a character from Dickens! The
sort that has revolting BO/ underpants never changed/dubious motives/tightfisted/overweight & a **** stirrer!  Darius, Darius, Darius - you must be all of the above!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (25 July 2010)

How sad that you feel the need to join a horsey forum to vent your displeasure of us, there's nothing richer than muck!!!


----------



## Over2You (25 July 2010)

I reckon this is the same person who complained about that woman in riding gear shopping in Tesco. Probably miffed the general public didn't sympathise with his/her plight (of having to breathe country smells and possibly standing on a miniscule bit of muck) and implement a general ban. 

Personally I think every parent who allows their child to ride in the trolley should be banned (along with the kid). Those dirty shoes in a place where you put your shopping? Also, every person that licks their finger to open a bag (even the ones that open as they are pulled out). Think about it, they then go on to touch things that you are going to eat - YUCK!!! Additionally, those that let their children "play" with store items. I once saw a small girl in Asda open a lipstick, apply it to her own lips and put it back on the shelf. The mother couldn't have cared less. Oh, and please give me the power to ban folk that pass wind while shopping. There is not a more vile stench on the face of the planet! So, there are plenty of far worse things in supermarkets than a pair of jods and riding boots.

Two abreast means there is an anxious horse on the inside who is very often a youngster getting road experience. Would you rather we rode single file and let the greener horse spook and career out of control causing an accident? Get rid of every car and their filthy, polluting exhaust fumes is what I say.

OP - Get a life and quit trolling forums with your feeble, narrow-minded spitefulness!!


----------



## Cliqmo (25 July 2010)

I've just recalled an incident that happened at our local shop a few weeks ago- OH and I stopped by on the way out for a meal to get some cash and we got whistled at by the cashier  

It turns out we both go in their regularly (him in the day to get munchies/cigarettes/other trivia for the office- so wearing green army kit, and me invariably in the evenings to grab something for dinner IN POLLUTING RIDING GEAR  ) 

Clearly cashier feels she knows us both well enough to make such a lude comment about the improvement when we 'doll up' to smart/casual wear


----------



## Holly Hocks (25 July 2010)

I think the OP needs to move back to the city which is clearly where he came from.  He obviously prefer the smell of exhaust fumes, the sound of sirens, and the clogged roads......s0d off Darius D!ckhead.  I think he is clearly a small man with small man syndrome and clearly a very small knob!  I get the feeling that he may have been snubbed by an ex-girlfriend or ex-boyfriend who may have been a horse lover


----------



## Pedantic (25 July 2010)

Stupid computer


----------



## Pedantic (25 July 2010)

Having 2 periods this month are we, maybe HRT would help, pop off to the Docs and do yourself a favour, as no one on here really gives a toss.

I think people with their fat stretch marked bellies hanging over their pants with their obnoxious little tattooed peirced eared state fed housed offspring standing next to the meat counter should be banned, but then we cant have everything in life can we.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (25 July 2010)

Oh definitely small dicked...! ;-P Bless....


----------



## Dizzle (25 July 2010)

Car tax does not pay for roads, it pays for the right to drive a car.

COUNCIL TAX pays for the roads. I pay council tax.


----------



## gina2201 (25 July 2010)

If people think the fruit and veg in a supermarket is clean then they need their head seeing too! ha ha What do they think it's sprayed with to grow? ha ha ha


----------



## Michael1248 (25 July 2010)

Personally I think all old gits in supermarkets should be banned from giving lecherous stares to girls in breeches and boots while said girls go about their business buying supper and polluting the place![/QUOTE]

Drat-you spotted me Looks like it's Tesco.com from now on!

An anagram of Darius Stretch is "Cid A*se Thrust"-so if that IS your real name it's understandable you're going to be a bit p*ssed off...


----------



## HappyHorses:) (25 July 2010)

LOL @ Rebelzmum. Spot on.


----------



## Holly Hocks (25 July 2010)

thanks HH.....I've plenty more where they came from!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (25 July 2010)

Get a life for ****** sake!  Pathetic!


----------



## calles1984 (25 July 2010)

JFYI we dont drive clapped out old Saabs we mostly drive Range Rover Sports so wind your neck in love!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 July 2010)

To go back to the problem, i.e. horsey people in supermarkets with poo on their shoe & smelly joddys etc; this is difficult if you're rushed and on the way back from the yard, but what I did was to go into a charity shop and bought a pair of oversized trousers (men's trousers, anything, will do ....) and keep them in the car so's if I'm horsey & smelly I've got a spare pair of something reasonably clean to stick on top of jods, plus an old T-shirt or something, that's clean, plus a pair of trainers.

Its not an expensive fix and you won't look particularly elegant, but at least it means you're not gadding about the supermarket looking like you're bringing the horse in!!! plus if you do stink, only you will know why coz all your smelly clothes and sweaty armpits will be hidden.

Just an idea ....


----------



## criso (25 July 2010)

Rebelzmum said:



			I think the OP needs to move back to the city which is clearly where he came from. r
		
Click to expand...

That won't help him - he might meet me on the tube or in a London supermarket commuting between my horse in Herts and home/work in London.


----------



## Hannah123 (25 July 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?

QUOTE]

HEY GUESS WHAT.... I HAVE A HORSE 
And i prefer the smell of horse poo to B.O.!!

Click to expand...


----------



## Kellys Heroes (25 July 2010)

Oh my god, like someone dressed in riding gear is the worst thing I've seen and I WORK in a shop when I'm home from uni!!
I've seen;
a chav shoving things down his trousers (he was caught)
a kid drooling over some chocolate and putting it back (it was put in waste)
smelly people
pervy people
screaming kids
elderly people who want to count out £34.57 into my hand with their life savings in 2ps with a queue behind them of 48 people
mechanics covered in oil
people with really greasy hair (ick)
people nipping in to get a bottle of water on the way home from a run...I'll leave that one to you 
...would you like me to carry on?
tbh a little bit of a horse whiff is the least of my worries during my shifts!

I make a point of going to the supermarket/hospital/beauty salon (yes I'm serious OP!)/wherever in my horse stuff, 'cause as said time and time again I'm not going to go home to get a shower, get changed and go back out!!
Oh, and btw OP I don't drive a clapped out old Saab, I drive an '03 Peugeot, nor am I a snob, or a toff or whatever, nor am I rich - mainly because my money goes on beastie! 
Get over yourself and go and get a life - why join a horsey forum just to post an anti horsey thread?????

At least you've given us all a good laugh!! Now I'm off to clean my poo covered boots..on second thoughts...*clicks fingers* Butler???!!


----------



## dibbin (25 July 2010)

Hang on, post title says "all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets".

So here's my question: are we banned at all times, or only when in our horsey gear? For example, if I turn up clean and fragrant in jeans and a t-shirt, will I still be frogmarched out by burly security men? How will they identify me as a horsey person? Am I to have it tattooed on my forehead so I can be more easily excluded from society?  And, most pressingly, does this mean I'll have to buy my toilet roll in the local newsagent where it's unbelievably expensive, or will I be barred from there as well?

Not that I like poking holes in idiots' arguments or anything ...


----------



## Ari's cherry blossom (25 July 2010)

before i became disabled i used to love going into shops smelling to high heaven of horse poo, wee, haylege and feed  gets you through the lines at the till quicker! and clears the isles pretty quick too  

Now my dad has to go in for me when we dont have my wheelchair with us (he is also disabled but at the moment he can still walk alrightish), and he too smells bad from helping me with my horses! its a team effort  and theres no way we could afford the petrol to go home and get changed before going to shops, and here in wales our nearest supermarket is like, 10-15 miles away! so we have to go on our way to/from the yard, what should we do, bring a change of clothes and get changed in the car park?  and we cant afford to get our shopping delivered either..

 i've never had any complaints off anyone in the shops, although we do get some funny looks!  



xxx


----------



## padderpaws (25 July 2010)

I shop on the internet which is sooooooo liberating as now I never ever ever have to go to the supermarket and see all the smelly, disgusting  excuses for humantiy which go there.


----------



## alainax (25 July 2010)

Rofl at who we all would ban from supermarkets!

So far we've had old people, fat people, children , babies, chavs, horse riders, famers, fishermen, mechanics, hospital patients, finger lickers etc etc...

Reminds me of who people would ban from driving..

Boy racers, girl racers, old people, sunday divers, women, white van man, middle lane drivers etc etc

These lists are funny


----------



## Dogstar (25 July 2010)

Loving this thread! I used to go into shops after washing the stinky wee-encrusted buck goat at the farm where I worked, THAT sure made the queues disperse, I can tell you! Anyway, I love going into Tesco as horse poo/filth covered as possible, just to spite them for; a, selling me a kebab with a chewed up glove in it, b,shouting at me when I wanted my money back when the passport booth didnt work c, selling me flowers that smelt of dead mackerel and d, accusing me of pinching a bottle of Baileys when they had just forgotten to take the tag off


----------



## Sparkles (25 July 2010)

Is he back again?

New alias.

Surely if your new found country-living life is that boring and insulting to you...maybe go back to the city


----------



## Kellys Heroes (25 July 2010)

alainax said:



			Rofl at who we all would ban from supermarkets!

So far we've had old people, fat people, children , babies, chavs, horse riders, famers, fishermen, mechanics, hospital patients, finger lickers etc etc...

Reminds me of who people would ban from driving..

Boy racers, girl racers, old people, sunday divers, women, white van man, middle lane drivers etc etc

These lists are funny 

Click to expand...

Don't forget the snobs, toffs, posh people, people with butlers and/or clapped out old Saabs too!! (OP's suggestion I think!)

And Binky...I think it would do us all a favour if OP, whomever it may be, would go off back to the city!!!! We wouldn't offend them so much then.....


----------



## galadriel (25 July 2010)

I'm really sory but "we horsy people" do ride at the side of the road. 
The onyl reason we ride two abreast is when the inner horse is either nervous or prone to leaping in front of cars. 
What do you want us to do..... totter along the top of the bloody hedgerow?


----------



## madeleine1 (26 July 2010)

i wish you wouldnt type darius as it lowers the iq of the whole forum. our local supermarket which i live opposite also have a riding school nearby and it has more horsey people in it then anything else.

i think ignorant people should be banned from life.

people pay for my mares poo and honestly darling i was going to explain more but i dont understand what you dont understand as i cant imagine what rubbish goes through your brain.

i am only 20 and have brough my first horse for 5000 with my own money. so suck my ****. i saved and now im blissfully happy. ill walk my princesses ***** whereever i want its worth more then u r


sorry about that. (everybody else). i feel much better now


----------



## henryhorn (26 July 2010)

hello Shils....


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 July 2010)

Trolls live under bridges, not in cities.


----------



## Starbucks (26 July 2010)

but where would we buy our food from??  Would we be allowed in when we were dressed up in our regular clothes or not at all?


----------



## Luci07 (26 July 2010)

Hats off to OP for sparking off such a funny post.. come on, you can't think it was serious!

My one "draw the line" was going to a supermarket on a hot day to see a man exiting with his shopping - overweight and shirtless. Now that is disgusting because he would have been allowing his sweaty body near the food.

Shopping was done at another supermarket!


----------



## S14Tobin (26 July 2010)

Now, I'm all for a bit of horse smell, that, together with Jeyes fluid, and petrol is one of my little foibles... but... farriers should be banned from petrol stations. Mine was queueing behind me yesterday to pay for his fuel, and my GOD I could smell him before I even turned round and realised it was him. Burning horn is NOT a good smell when you're not expecting it - however, I don't mind at all when Im standing holding my chap to be shod! Weird innit!


----------



## happyhack (26 July 2010)

Luci07 said:



			Hats off to OP for sparking off such a funny post.. come on, you can't think it was serious!

My one "draw the line" was going to a supermarket on a hot day to see a man exiting with his shopping - overweight and shirtless. Now that is disgusting because he would have been allowing his sweaty body near the food.

Shopping was done at another supermarket!
		
Click to expand...

Whats worse than that though is that I saw one of the staff. She was severely overweight sat down at one of the checkouts with her belly hanging out of the bottom of her uniform shirt and she absolutely stunk. 

I'm refused to queue at her till and filled out a comment card as I felt it was disgusting. 

Then the other day was at another supermarket as as I reached out for a fresh loaf of bread I got a look at the staff that were working behind the scenes baking my bread...I will not be buying my fresh bread from that supermarket ever again!


----------



## Tinkerbee (26 July 2010)

I think the majority of horsey people have a sense of humour failure...

And tbh you're all shopping wrong/in a ridiculously small shop if someone who smells of horse/wee/BO is all you can smell... why don't you move to a different area? Or suck it up and deal with it for the 20 or so mins...


----------



## combat_claire (26 July 2010)

I went on a recce visit during lunchtime and can now report back as follows:

Old people or other economically inactive people to be banned from supermarkets and post offices between 12-2pm and after 5pm. 

Sportswear to be banned in public unless you have actually been playing sport or intend to play it in the next few hours or so .

People who cannot walk at a decent speed to be consigned to a special 'slow lane' on the pavement.

Anyone using the 'C' or 'F' word as their only adjective to be immediately consigned to the stocks for an afternoon. 

This should go some way to alleviating pressure on those who have errands to run during their lunch hour and will have the added benefit of meaning many horsey folk can do their shopping then and not have to go after the yard! Result


----------



## bahumbug (26 July 2010)

combat_claire said:



			I went on a recce visit during lunchtime and can now report back as follows:

Old people or other economically inactive people to be banned from supermarkets and post offices between 12-2pm and after 5pm. 

Sportswear to be banned in public unless you have actually been playing sport or intend to play it in the next few hours or so .

People who cannot walk at a decent speed to be consigned to a special 'slow lane' on the pavement.

Anyone using the 'C' or 'F' word as their only adjective to be immediately consigned to the stocks for an afternoon. 

This should go some way to alleviating pressure on those who have errands to run during their lunch hour and will have the added benefit of meaning many horsey folk can do their shopping then and not have to go after the yard! Result
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous! Way to go Combat-Claire. Can we just add a couple more? :

Anyone visiting a supermarket for the purpose of perving at girls in breeches and boots to be immediately confined to the stocks.

Drivers who are not horse people and therefore unlikely to be able to park their 4x4 in less than half an hour should be banned from driving such vehicles in supermarket car parks unless they hold a valid exclusion certificate.

LOL


----------



## Achinghips (26 July 2010)

This is obviously a troll post.  Why are so many of you providing the emotional response it's designed to elicit?


----------



## Hutchie (26 July 2010)

I think the OP might be Jeremy Clarkson undercover


----------



## madlady (26 July 2010)

LOL at this thread!  Dontcha just love those trolls!

I for one love going to the supermarket smelling of horse - it generally means that the sweaty unwashed icky people don't stand too close to me


----------



## combat_claire (26 July 2010)

Nice one Bahumbug!


----------



## guido16 (26 July 2010)

The OP is quite right and I apologise for my antics in the supermarket.

I frequently go in and when I find food (usually fruit and veg) that isnt packaged, I rub it all over my skanky horsy jacket and jeans. 
I quite often find I get carried away and if noone is looking, I take my (even skankier) boots of and mix them up with the apples and carrots. I just love the way the horse poo mixes with the granny smiths...

If i`m lucky enough to have bits of haylage hanging off me I stuff it in between the lettuces. Yes, I know, its bad, I just cant help myself and what a nice surprise for the buyer!

I have even been known to get totally carried away and pick horse hair off my jumper (springtime only) and put it with the asparagus (you can tie it onto it with the handy elastic bands wrapped round the asparagus)

So, on behalf of all us mingers. I`m sorry.


----------



## NorfolkEnchants (26 July 2010)

guido16 said:



			The OP is quite right and I apologise for my antics in the supermarket.

I frequently go in and when I find food (usually fruit and veg) that isnt packaged, I rub it all over my skanky horsy jacket and jeans. 
I quite often find I get carried away and if noone is looking, I take my (even skankier) boots of and mix them up with the apples and carrots. I just love the way the horse poo mixes with the granny smiths...

If i`m lucky enough to have bits of haylage hanging off me I stuff it in between the lettuces. Yes, I know, its bad, I just cant help myself and what a nice surprise for the buyer!

I have even been known to get totally carried away and pick horse hair off my jumper (springtime only) and put it with the asparagus (you can tie it onto it with the handy elastic bands wrapped round the asparagus)

So, on behalf of all us mingers. I`m sorry.
		
Click to expand...



Ahhh - so it was you who was adding haylage to my lettuce - adds a bit of extra crunch in a salad


----------



## cbmcts (26 July 2010)

s14tobin said:



			Now, I'm all for a bit of horse smell, that, together with Jeyes fluid, and petrol is one of my little foibles... but... farriers should be banned from petrol stations. Mine was queueing behind me yesterday to pay for his fuel, and my GOD I could smell him before I even turned round and realised it was him. Burning horn is NOT a good smell when you're not expecting it - however, I don't mind at all when Im standing holding my chap to be shod! Weird innit!
		
Click to expand...

My farrier was barred from McDonald's for precisely that reason - he was outraged


----------



## humblepie (26 July 2010)

I love this post.  Am in a racing village and it is a small minority who are not wearing boots and jods at the shop - in actual fact it may be compulsory.


----------



## dreamcometrue (26 July 2010)

Sorry, its me.  I am stalking Darius.  I save all my horse's poo and at dead of night I strew it on the roads outside his house.  I also follow him to the supermarket with all my pooey gear on and a big sign on my hat that says "Look at me I've got a horse".  I wear the same hat when i am riding 4 abreast on the roads round where Darius lives.  I'm so glad he has finally noticed me and has even posted on a national forum about our relationship.

What do I see in him you might ask.  Its his sense of humour (so wicked!) and his easygoing nature.

I love you Darius!!!

Tomorrow I will share my muckheap with you! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hannabanana (26 July 2010)

dreamcometrue said:



			Sorry, its me.  I am stalking Darius.  I save all my horse's poo and at dead of night I strew it on the roads outside his house.  I also follow him to the supermarket with all my pooey gear on and a big sign on my hat that says "Look at me I've got a horse".  I wear the same hat when i am riding 4 abreast on the roads round where Darius lives.  I'm so glad he has finally noticed me and has even posted on a national forum about our relationship.

What do I see in him you might ask.  Its his sense of humour (so wicked!) and his easygoing nature.

I love you Darius!!!

Tomorrow I will share my muckheap with you! xxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

I howled with laughter at this! Thankyou for making my evening!


----------



## SuperSketch (26 July 2010)

Oh dear, I get the sincere impression someone is having a bad day and isn't particularly fond of our equine friends! 

Horse excrement, unlike dogs, cats and other carnivores, is obviously made up of entirely vegetable and plant matter so it will decompose and be gone within days, thus not leaving the same dirty, putrid smell. Those of us horse owners and people who work with horses have all probably had such busy and stressful days, worrying about the many trials and tribulations of having horses that, funnily enough, to the rest of the world, we are not too fussed of what people may think of us as we walk around the supermarket.

Additionally, most normal human beings do not tend to have much to do with the floor aside from walking on it so whatever may be on our boots, shouldn't be too much of a problem unless we choose to take them off and sprinkle straw, wood shavings and dung over the deli counter. Until the day when horse owners rebel against supermarkets and the health regulations that they impose, and decide to do this, I fail to see how doing food shopping wear jodhpurs and yard boots is such a health hazard.

Have a nice day.


----------



## cellie (26 July 2010)

Personally I find it more offensive standing next to a person who has just had  cigarette or has  bad bo. Bad bo in supermarkets  is far  more disgusting.At least us horsey people wash regularly


----------



## Cadburys_addict (26 July 2010)

I used to work for one of the big well known supermarkets and people who came in in horsey gear were never a problem...its the people who would come in and steal (even the bar of soap out of the customer toilets - yes true!), screaming kids, people leaving chilled food in the non chilled shelves because taking them back to fridges was far too much effort etc etc etc was far more frustrating.....

We cant all avoid going on roads to exercise our horses but it would be nice for those incompetent drivers to learn to pass horses a bit slower and give more of a wider birth and not to rev their engines right behind the horse whilst trying to pass - because having to wait for 2 more minutes  is far too hard....

There is more important things in life than to come onto a horsey website and sign up to the forum just to make such rubbish comments......get a life victor meldrew!!!!!!


----------



## jessicabeau1 (26 July 2010)

SuperSketch said:



			Oh dear, I get the sincere impression someone is having a bad day and isn't particularly fond of our equine friends! 

Horse excrement, unlike dogs, cats and other carnivores, is obviously made up of entirely vegetable and plant matter so it will decompose and be gone within days, thus not leaving the same dirty, putrid smell. Those of us horse owners and people who work with horses have all probably had such busy and stressful days, worrying about the many trials and tribulations of having horses that, funnily enough, to the rest of the world, we are not too fussed of what people may think of us as we walk around the supermarket.

Additionally, most normal human beings do not tend to have much to do with the floor aside from walking on it so whatever may be on our boots, shouldn't be too much of a problem unless we choose to take them off and sprinkle straw, wood shavings and dung over the deli counter. Until the day when horse owners rebel against supermarkets and the health regulations that they impose, and decide to do this, I fail to see how doing food shopping wear jodhpurs and yard boots is such a health hazard.

Have a nice day.
		
Click to expand...

very good , tottally agree!! x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 July 2010)

dreamcometrue said:



			Sorry, its me.  I am stalking Darius.  I save all my horse's poo and at dead of night I strew it on the roads outside his house.  I also follow him to the supermarket with all my pooey gear on and a big sign on my hat that says "Look at me I've got a horse".  I wear the same hat when i am riding 4 abreast on the roads round where Darius lives.  I'm so glad he has finally noticed me and has even posted on a national forum about our relationship.

What do I see in him you might ask.  Its his sense of humour (so wicked!) and his easygoing nature.

I love you Darius!!!

Tomorrow I will share my muckheap with you! xxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! Nice!


----------



## sykokat (27 July 2010)

Do you think OP is the same Darius from the x factor??? Cos he did look a little like he had something stuck up his snowt?? Or maybe just a coincidence
Good job he isn't near me or the Bean and her dino turds!! He would positively explode!!!!
Oh by the way, if this ain't Shils,,, *TROLLLLLL!!!!!!*, SO, MAYBE RESTRICT INTAKE.


----------



## stacey_lou (27 July 2010)

Looks to me like someone has just chosen to post on here to try and annoy everyone lol. Clearly too much time on their hands 

I go to shopping for everything from food to clothers in my yard wear and I dont see what the problem is. I live a busy life and if I manage find an hour in my day after the yard to go shopping i will go as I am and if anyone else has a problem with that then thats up to them, I dont see why I should dress up just to please others

Although Im actually offended by them little chavs who like to show everyone their ass when they wallk down streets beacuse they by jeans which are too big for them and another thing that annoys me if people who just like to moan about the little things in life lol


----------



## Onyxia (27 July 2010)

combat_claire said:



			I went on a recce visit during lunchtime and can now report back as follows:

Old people or other economically inactive people to be banned from supermarkets and post offices between 12-2pm and after 5pm. 

Sportswear to be banned in public unless you have actually been playing sport or intend to play it in the next few hours or so .

People who cannot walk at a decent speed to be consigned to a special 'slow lane' on the pavement.

Anyone using the 'C' or 'F' word as their only adjective to be immediately consigned to the stocks for an afternoon. 

This should go some way to alleviating pressure on those who have errands to run during their lunch hour and will have the added benefit of meaning many horsey folk can do their shopping then and not have to go after the yard! Result
		
Click to expand...

On cold wet days,you will prise my hoodie form my cold dead corpse!  
I also think the F word is perfectly accaptable when some moron has just run their trolley up the back of your legs and finds it funny,not a stupid act that they should be saying sorry for!


----------



## badattitude (27 July 2010)

QR. while we are banning people, i am prompted to request screaming ill mannered children with snotty noses, surely much more of a health hazzard than a bit of horse poo? and what about builders, not only dirty but often sweaty as well, heaven forbid. and aren't wheelchairs a bit of a health and safety risk in those narrow isles? But why stop there? Perhaps Waitrose ought to ban anyone without a platinum amex? after all those people must annoy all of those who have to rely on regular cards?


----------



## Mrs B (27 July 2010)

Okay - I admit I do go shopping when I've been to the yard. Occasionally, I do stand in line wondering where the whiffy smell is coming from and realise that it's me. I don't go shopping with boots covered in poo, simply because I don't think that's very nice for everyone else.

BUT I do object to the fact that sometimes I go into the gym changing rooms I find a couple of girls in there who have obviously come straight from the yard. People are barefoot from the swimming pool and the gym and these two are traipsing **** everywhere.

In my book that is not polite.


----------



## animal (27 July 2010)

Tbh, i partly agree with the op, why should other people have to do their food shopping with someone who is totally unhigenic.  I think most people would agree that it's not nice.

Just like you would be annoyed by someone right next to you who smelled heavily of fags, with his top off and showing his unwashed body while you were with your weekly shopping.

You have to respect others by making atleast a tiny bit of effort, eg not tramping through with totally muddy boot and trapsing half the yard around with you. 
Old ladies smelling of wee is probabally how alot of us will end up being with, and some people really can't help it.  Oh, and it's not "posh" to tidy yourself up a little before going out in public.


----------



## Izzwizz (27 July 2010)

Its all gone very quiet on the Darius front - maybe hes passed out from the smell.!   Reckon it is the same twit who posted about poo on roads, the replies from him turned quite sinister and sick if you remember...........


----------



## nadinek82 (28 July 2010)

My my, hasn't the troll done well! 12 pages! Although, as the others have already said it does sound like shilasdair. The bait has been taken, mission accomplished. Lol!


----------



## halt_at_x (28 July 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I go to civilised supermarkets, where the food is stored on shelves and not on the floor. So whatever is on my boots doesn't get onto the food.


----------



## Tinypony (28 July 2010)

I hope this isn't Darius the singer... because I dream sometimes of giving him riding lessons.


----------



## Kokopelli (28 July 2010)

I think this Darius guy is just looking for attention (mummy didn't love him enough!)  Ignore him he is obviously just an idiot!


----------



## Tinypony (28 July 2010)

Aw, he's providing some fun for people, maybe not exactly what was planned eh?
(Darius, if it's you... white jods, knee high shiny black boots... don't knock it 'till you've tried it... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shilasdair (28 July 2010)

Can't be bothered reading all this thread - but TheBlackMoth told me some of you think I am the OP.
Ain't so, ladies, I don't troll.
You may have spotted that I am not particularly averse to posting controversy under my own name (may I refer you to the 'cob thread').   
S


----------



## Booga22 (29 July 2010)

small minded little trolls like you should be shipped off along with the chavs[/QUOTE]

 How true!!!! To think, there are people pathetic enough to find a horsey site, then post a childish, pointless rant - at thousands of horse lovers....guessing someone isn't very bright!!!

When I go shopping tonight,I'll take great care to ensure I have dragged my feet through all of the s**t in the yard before trapsing it along the floors and contaminate everyone and everything!!!

Oh, and another thing, regarding the beaten up Saab, I have a lovely, horsey, 4x4 thank you, which is also covered in the same organic substance the Op has a distinct problem with, and we can't all have brand new spotless Mercedes, with our own chauffeur........ if you don't like it - sod off and stay away from 'us type'!!!!!


----------



## Booga22 (29 July 2010)

Sums it up beautifully!! lol


----------



## Scheherezade (30 July 2010)

I once saw a girl running round the supermarket in riding gear PLUS hat and whip?! There was no horse outside, or horsebox, so she had actually driven there and come in in full gear. Mind, she seemed quite young - teenager age, so there definately was an air of "LOOK! I HAVE A HORSE! I GO RIDING!"

I only have one horse, who I visit once a day, so there is no excuse for me to be scruffy, especially when it isn't winter - but then I like to look smart because it cheers me up. Scruffy smelliness is reserved for self-pity sessions at home.


----------



## wireweiners (30 July 2010)

Why is it that when you do run into the supermarket or Walmart to pick up a few things without cleaning up after working in the yard or barn, that you run into every non-horsey person you know?  I always run into the priest, other attorneys or one of the judges in the court I practice in when I look my rattiest.


----------



## bahumbug (30 July 2010)

wireweiners said:



			Why is it that when you do run into the supermarket or Walmart to pick up a few things without cleaning up after working in the yard or barn, that you run into every non-horsey person you know?  I always run into the priest, other attorneys or one of the judges in the court I practice in when I look my rattiest.
		
Click to expand...

I think actually..... that this is what we call in the UK s**s law?


----------



## wonkey_donkey (31 July 2010)

QUOTE; I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good. This must contravene some Health and Hygiene law, but yet they flout it. They have no shame in it.

Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, this is a modern country and we dont use nags to pull a cart, plough a filed or ride to Banbury cross anymore.

And if they do ride on the public highway they probably havent got enough land to exercise the things on anyway, in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?

Or do they ride the things two abreast on the road to say Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, one of them once shouted at me Horses were on the road before cars. True but that was before tarmac, road signs AND TAX DISCS. They may pay the road tax on their clapped out old Saab but thats not enough. I have never seen one of them dismount (jump off to you and me) with a plastic bag and pooper scooper, or more appropriate for the size of animal a shovel and bin bag.

I guess the stable lad must be out of range.

Whatever the cry is Tallyho or And theyre off I say keep your boots and jodhpurs on your kitchen floor and not the supermarket aisle.

Comments welcome. 


BOVVERED ......   NOT !!


----------



## Groom42 (31 July 2010)

I have been known to leave a little trail of shavings behind me.........oops!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 August 2010)

I've changed my view.

All horse smelling people should be banned from supermarkets,  and with luck that'll include me.  Jesus,  how I HATE shopping.

Alec.

ETS that should have read "how I ******G hate shopping!!


----------



## bahumbug (1 August 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			I've changed my view.

All horse smelling people should be banned from supermarkets,  and with luck that'll include me.  Jesus,  how I HATE shopping.

Alec.

ETS that should have read "how I ******G hate shopping!!
		
Click to expand...

LOVE THIS! Chortling.......


----------



## EAST KENT (1 August 2010)

Greyhounds would be fine living in a maisonette,they are bone idle most of the time.By far a greater impression can be achieved by goat keepers in the Autumn,esp. if they own a male goat,def ban them.


----------



## juventino (1 August 2010)

As I don't shop in Iceland and you don't shop in Waitrose I suspect our paths will not cross.


----------



## Fii (1 August 2010)

Damn i missed the troll hunting 
 I think this one must be very sad and lonely, and having peed off everyone it knows, has now turned to  a horse forum to anonamously poke strangers with a sharp stick. We should feel sorry for the poor thing, as it is obviosly has no friends or life.


----------



## Tiggerlilly (2 August 2010)

Many people work with horses, its their job and how they earn money, so their work clothes are fitted to this. Just like any normal person who works in an office usually wears black trousers.etc. But you dont see the office workers, lorry drivers, builders and the rest, go home and change before entering a supermarket, do you?
Plus, i dont know what supermarket you shop in but people tend not to buy their food off of shop floors,maybe you got this thread incorrect and you are meaning a pet shop? 
There are many people who enter shops in a far worse state than horse riders. I mean chavs for a start, who knows where they have been in their shell suits? Smoking something dodgy most of the time, so how would you like their hands all over your food? And binmen, builders.
Would you rather everybody scrounges off the goverment on benefits, so that you can go to the supermarket to buy your food alone? 

I think thats me done!!


----------



## typekitty (2 August 2010)

Methinks this Darius is simply nothing more than a forum troll. Explains why this thread has 11 pages and he/she only has the one post.


----------



## bahumbug (2 August 2010)

typekitty said:



			Methinks this Darius is simply nothing more than a forum troll. Explains why this thread has 11 pages and he/she only has the one post.
		
Click to expand...

'course it is but it has raised a lot of laughs lol


----------



## applecart14 (3 August 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good. This must contravene some Health and Hygiene law, but yet they flout it. They have no shame in it.

Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, this is a modern country and we dont use nags to pull a cart, plough a filed or ride to Banbury cross anymore.

And if they do ride on the public highway they probably havent got enough land to exercise the things on anyway, in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?

Or do they ride the things two abreast on the road to say Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, one of them once shouted at me Horses were on the road before cars. True but that was before tarmac, road signs AND TAX DISCS. They may pay the road tax on their clapped out old Saab but thats not enough. I have never seen one of them dismount (jump off to you and me) with a plastic bag and pooper scooper, or more appropriate for the size of animal a shovel and bin bag.

I guess the stable lad must be out of range.

Whatever the cry is Tallyho or And theyre off I say keep your boots and jodhpurs on your kitchen floor and not the supermarket aisle.

Comments welcome.
		
Click to expand...


Are you off your head?  Or are you a troll?

How the bl**dy hell are you meant to carry a pile of horse s**t around with you if you did dismount from your horse with a 'pooper scooper'???????  As for riding on the roads two abreast, no it is not to boast that we have a horse for everyone to see.  It's called rider safety.  And for the record walking round the supermarket with hoss shi* on your boots isn't breaking health and safety as most of the veg in the supermarket has been grown in the stuff anyway.  You are a complete pillock, without doubt a troll if ever I saw one.  Bu**er off you idiot.


----------



## NELSON11 (3 August 2010)

Well said Applecart me old mucker. Darius you are a prize kn8b so do one!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (3 August 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			I think all smelly trolls should be banned from supermarkets  Oh and chavs as well 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! Why join just to make trouble, life is too short.


----------



## Mike007 (3 August 2010)

Can I pour some more petrol on the fire by saying I want snotty toddlers who paw at food banned.Urgh!


----------



## bahumbug (3 August 2010)

Mike007 said:



			Can I pour some more petrol on the fire by saying I want snotty toddlers who paw at food banned.Urgh!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes please! And then, once you've decided to by pass that aisle of cold meats of whatever as too disgusting to contemplate for lunch (not that you want any anyway by this point) they stand in the middle of the aisle while you're negotiating the trolley then decide to dash straight into your path! Yeeeeuch!


----------



## niagaraduval (3 August 2010)

LMAO This is funny! 
Makes me think of something that happened to me just last week. I was riding up a private lane (which is open to anyone that wants to use it) and Mister ned does a dump.. Okay so this old bat (can only describe her as an old bat) comes up and has a go at me because the kids play up this path and she doesn't want horse **** up there. 
So I tell her to go and clean up after her dog as horse **** is a lot less smelly and a lot easier to get off her kids clothes than dog turds. 
Wtf did she want me to do? Get of my horse and go find a fork somewhere?


----------



## niagaraduval (3 August 2010)

Tiggerlily - Good post!


----------



## Latiano (4 August 2010)

I am having a T-shirt made as we speak with the text 'Look at me I have a horse' where do you shop Darius (in the voice of Davina) "I'm coming to get you"


----------



## Bellagate (4 August 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good. This must contravene some Health and Hygiene law, but yet they flout it. They have no shame in it.

Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, this is a modern country and we dont use nags to pull a cart, plough a filed or ride to Banbury cross anymore.

And if they do ride on the public highway they probably havent got enough land to exercise the things on anyway, in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?

Or do they ride the things two abreast on the road to say Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, one of them once shouted at me Horses were on the road before cars. True but that was before tarmac, road signs AND TAX DISCS. They may pay the road tax on their clapped out old Saab but thats not enough. I have never seen one of them dismount (jump off to you and me) with a plastic bag and pooper scooper, or more appropriate for the size of animal a shovel and bin bag.

I guess the stable lad must be out of range.

Whatever the cry is Tallyho or And theyre off I say keep your boots and jodhpurs on your kitchen floor and not the supermarket aisle.

Comments welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Christ you have a big chip on your shoulder - get over yourself!!!!!!


----------



## qwertyuiop (4 August 2010)

If you are going to troll, at least try and be original and even better funny. Otherwise, just keep up with the day job...


----------



## yeeharider (5 August 2010)

often call at supermarket on my way home from yard, one day was in Safeway Tadcaster when I was aware of someone following me with a mop!!!!!!!!!! Was just about to turn round and give her a mouthful when I realised the woman in front of me was dripping milk from her trolley


----------



## StableMum (5 August 2010)

Haven't read through the whole thread so don't know if this has already been said, but I think that far worse than horsey boots on the supermarket floor are the mucky shoes attached to the toddler who has been put to stand in a trolley which some poor unsuspecting person is subsequently going to use to put their food in.


----------



## merlcharl (5 August 2010)

I thought the reason for riding two abreast was recommended to block one side of the carriageway to stop some idiot drivers who attempt to overtake when vehicles are approaching from the opposite direction. Designed to possibly save the life of the idiot driver and avoid injury to horse and rider.
This nurd is clueless.
More intelligent life forms on the bottom of my boot I suspect!!!
If there is a brain it should know that there are many more dangerous contaminates in a supermarket than horse pooh!
Mind the breathers, coughers, sneezers, nose pickers and those that have their hair hanging all over the food!
Get a life! preferably on the other side of the world.


----------



## Paddydou (5 August 2010)

I think 15 pages of responses to a person who has not posted anything else is an over reaction to an anti-equine person who has no intention of reading any of our comments... As such I shall smile and walk away.


----------



## dreamcometrue (6 August 2010)

What about people who fart in supermarkets and then just walk off and leave it hanging there.  That is so disgusting. It must condense onto the food.

Also what about all those people who squeeze the fruit and veg with their hands.  God knows, horse poo pales into insignificance when you really contemplate that! 

Another point.  Who the hell gets horse poo on their boots anyway?  Not me.  Why would I stand in it.  I use a shovel and other hygienic implements.

Yes, Darius you are totally off on one here.  You're just a miserable git; no doubt with one of those miserable whiny nasal complaining voices.  I think there is a forum somewhere just made for you, but this isn't it.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 August 2010)

dreamcometrue,

I do so understand your irritation at those who break wind,  but what is the alternative to leaving it "hanging there"?  

Drawing attention to one's self,  by shouting out "Jesus,  that stinks",  or by taking a plastic carrier bag,  waving it about to weaken the odours,  whilst trying not to look too obvious,  would also be a trifle embarrassing. 

It's the "hanging there" bit that I don't understand.  I'd be interested to hear how you deal with the problem!!

Alec.


----------



## dressager (6 August 2010)

Well the choice for me is either go to the supermarket after riding (it is the only time I would be wearing colour co-ordinated smart clothes and made to measure boots on my feet) or go in my blood splattered uniform after work, which is DEFINITELY against Health and Safety.


----------



## bahumbug (6 August 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			dreamcometrue,

I do so understand your irritation at those who break wind,  but what is the alternative to leaving it "hanging there"?  

Drawing attention to one's self,  by shouting out "Jesus,  that stinks",  or by taking a plastic carrier bag,  waving it about to weaken the odours,  whilst trying not to look too obvious,  would also be a trifle embarrassing. 

It's the "hanging there" bit that I don't understand.  I'd be interested to hear how you deal with the problem!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps there is a windbreakers association who all agree to meet in aisle 4,9 (whatever am sure they share a map) to avail themselves of the deodorising aerosols? If there is, perhaps someone could kindly post it here so we know which aisles to avoid?


----------



## aregona (8 August 2010)

well darius, i have to thank you  this thread has just brightened up my otherwise very boring sunday afternoon. 

Dreamcometrue - i stand in it!!! my mum once told me it would make me grow  im 5'6'' and thought another couple of inches wouldnt hurt????   

i also yesterday stole my mums carrots to feed to my horses that she was going to cook for sunday lunch - guess i'd better replace them, now what to wear????


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 August 2010)

Why can't you keep a greyhound in a maisonette?


----------



## Serenity087 (8 August 2010)

I wonder if this Darius is of the same ilk that Soldiers can't go to supermarkets in uniform... (or students in pyjamas, but thats a moot point anyway!).

I mean, yes, they're soldiers, whoop, awesome, I don't need the distraction whilst I'm trying to buy me veggies (I wouldn't normally buy cucumbers...  )!  And god knows what lurks in their kit... they have Camel Spiders!  I'd rather have horse ***** on my carrots than one of them!

And students in pyjamas.  Gods.  I mean, I know they only travel as far as the microwaveable meals and alcohol sections, thus leaving fresh food well alone, but do you KNOW what goes in a students bed?  Disgusting!

TBPH... who buys from a supermarket and doesn't wash or cook things prior to eating?

As for horses and roads.  If you can drive your car on my bridlepath without paying tax, I can ride my horse on your steeringwheelpath without paying tax.  Simples, methinks.


----------



## Serenity087 (8 August 2010)

Also, and more pressingly, why has the forum replaced a well known four letter word for poo with five stars?

Is HHO now illiterate?


----------



## Alec Swan (8 August 2010)

H-G,

an experiment!!  The word "DUNG" has yet to be banned. (Let's see if that one works!!)

Alec.

ETS, Bingo!! a.


----------



## Lulwind (10 August 2010)

I don't even pay road tax   That is largely because my Land Rover is 39 years old.

Why not go the whole hog, OP, and request that autistic people be barred from supermarkets?


----------



## Ebbw (11 August 2010)

BrambleandMonty said:



			I once saw a girl running round the supermarket in riding gear PLUS hat and whip?! There was no horse outside, or horsebox, so she had actually driven there and come in in full gear. Mind, she seemed quite young - teenager age, so there definately was an air of "LOOK! I HAVE A HORSE! I GO RIDING!"

.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps excusable for a teenager.

I know of two adults who loved to frequent Waitrose (only the best dahling!) in their riding attire. However, in terms of hygiene they were probably posing  less risk than anyone given that they only 'played' at horses!

If I go into the local Asdas in my jods and boots I'm probably the best dressed there (unless you are a fan of fake Burberry and grubby pink tracksuits!)!


----------



## RandR (18 August 2010)

Having watched a smartly dressed woman produce a potty and encourage her todler to "perform" (yes actually!!! and yes it did!!) next to the unwrapped vegetables in Tescos I have absolutely no guilt about going in in hair covered jodphurs and muddy boots. 

Darius - be grateful we don't pick up the poo - you would have to pay a fortune for it nicely sealed in non-biodegradeable plastic in B&Q.  Nip out with a shovel and you'll have lovely roses in no time!  Ah silly me - you probably don't have a garden - full of nasty dirt and creepy crawlies!!


----------



## Whoopit (18 August 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.QUOTE]


You fakking imbecile.

That person IS the stable lad in the supermarket. You don't _actually _think we who own and ride the horse _actually _go the _supermarket_? We have staff that do that   

As for road tax, I was under the impression that the extortionate cost of keeping the Range Rover on the road compensated me for polluting the vicinity, horse ***** included? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Gingermonkey (18 August 2010)

I'd just like to say I hope that the OP doesn't eat the Mushrooms, we all know how they're grown and it's not with horse manure...


----------



## miss_bird (19 August 2010)

I am positive my local tecso staff love me coming in with the fresh smell of the countryside.
More plesant than some of the smells other people go in there with


----------



## Katd66 (19 August 2010)

I often pop into places after being up the yard - pop into the shop, quick pint in the pub.....  I have also been out clubbing in my horsey gear - finished work on the yard at 9pm and went straight out - complete with poo encrusted suede full chaps!  The bouncers were happy to let us in and we had a great night!


----------



## Kaylum (21 August 2010)

Katd66 said:



			I often pop into places after being up the yard - pop into the shop, quick pint in the pub.....  I have also been out clubbing in my horsey gear - finished work on the yard at 9pm and went straight out - complete with poo encrusted suede full chaps!  The bouncers were happy to let us in and we had a great night! 

Click to expand...

Love it.  I went to work in my horsey clothes and I tell you something never had so many men comment on my outfit.  Better than any designer clubbing dress.


----------



## Kanastah (21 August 2010)

I would rather stand next to a horsey person than a rank builder thats not worn deoderant all day, or some greasy specimen that has not washed for days. I have seen worse people more unhygenic people in supermarkets than horsey people.



Daruis bore off and get a life, you must be some sort of saddo with nothing better to you with your life, go and get yourself a hobby.


----------



## RSL (21 August 2010)

PMSL! I've heard it all now, silly little men, grow the hell up twatfeatures!


----------



## Nic (23 August 2010)

It's not just us our little underbridge dwelling friend is noising up!

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/yoursay/blogs/8229272.Horsey_people/

Dear Daruis, (how very dare you sully the name of Scotlands greatest gift to music!)

In the words of one of your nearest & dearest "Face...Bovvered"


----------



## jerrard (23 August 2010)

There is such an easy way around your little problem................................get the supermarket to do home delivery then you won't have to mix with people who are of a higher class than you, as it obviously distresses you greatly.Maybe if you work really hard then one day you may be able to afford your own horse, you will then be able to to join the rest of the elite crowd and trek your way round the supermarket clad from head to foot in ****.


----------



## SpockkyBoy (24 August 2010)

Last time I went into a supermarket *most* items of food were packaged (including alot of fruit and veg these days!), and us humans cooked the food at temperatures above 100degrees celcius before eating! (sp?)

Either way I could not care less about walking into a shop in my riding gear. Probably a lot cleaner than the amount of germs in the average person's kitchen!!! 

P.s. Horses poo is just plant matter, the good stuff that helps grow our food.... unlike in dog s***!!


----------



## showjumperanna (26 August 2010)

I agree that it's disgusting that rich people should be allowed into shops. horse owners are rich people with too much money and time. however, unlike all the other groups of people i hate on because i read the daily mail, they won't do any of the acts described in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI
it's absolutely true because i read it in the daily fail


----------



## Kokopelli (26 August 2010)

But I enjoy stomping over all the fresh fruit and veg in my poo covered riding boots. Its the highlight of my evening


----------



## soulfull (30 August 2010)

sounds too me like 'someone'  has just been dumped by their horsey other half    ha I wonder why??


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 August 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			I think all horsey people should be barred from supermarkets. I have witnessed yet again a horsey person striding around the store in riding boots, unclean riding boots if you get my drift, with that stuff that does your roses good.

Well it doesnt do the cleanliness of the food end any good. This must contravene some Health and Hygiene law, but yet they flout it. They have no shame in it.

Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, this is a modern country and we dont use nags to pull a cart, plough a filed or ride to Banbury cross anymore.

And if they do ride on the public highway they probably havent got enough land to exercise the things on anyway, in comparison you wouldnt be allowed to keep a greyhound in a maisonnette would you?

Or do they ride the things two abreast on the road to say Look at me Ive got a horse?

So what, one of them once shouted at me Horses were on the road before cars. True but that was before tarmac, road signs AND TAX DISCS. They may pay the road tax on their clapped out old Saab but thats not enough. I have never seen one of them dismount (jump off to you and me) with a plastic bag and pooper scooper, or more appropriate for the size of animal a shovel and bin bag.

I guess the stable lad must be out of range.

Whatever the cry is Tallyho or And theyre off I say keep your boots and jodhpurs on your kitchen floor and not the supermarket aisle.

Comments welcome.
		
Click to expand...

What a Pillock.

Get a life, pick your food up off the floor and wipe your nose. Honestly some people 

Nikki xxx


----------



## Cozrin (8 September 2010)

All I have to say is - whatever!

The old tax disc argument -blah blah blah.

I have seen far more unhygenic people in a supermarket then the horse people who are just trying to grab something on their way home. 

No we are not trying to say 'look at me I have a horse' we are just trying to get things done.

You may wish to bear in mind that horse people keep the countryside going and help to prevent them from becoming building sites. Think about that when you are next enjoying a walk or a nice view. 

Having said that you are clearly such a bitter twisted person that you probably sit in your house on the internet moaning and winding people up because you have no friends and no life.

See you Im off to ride my horse down the road and when it does a big poo on the road I will be sure to roll in it and then head to the supermarket!


----------



## Unpaid Groom (8 September 2010)

Jesus what a moron!


----------



## matterlina (8 September 2010)

If I went into a supermarket and all the food was on the floor, I would probably leave again tbh  
And I don't DO tapdancing between the fruit & veg or anything bizarre like that, so what my boots & food have to do with each other I don't know? I don't pick things up with my feet either....... 

Snobs who can afford to buy extra hours in the day that save a 20min run home to change clothes and then drag their tired and starving selves (after doing hours of hard work) should just pay for their shopping to be delivered I think..... yes, much better, can avoid all the common people who might happen to also want a meal on the table most nights  Sorted!

And last time I checked, horse **** is a lot better for the environment than cars are  Never heard of people being able to chuck exhaust fumes onto their roses... doubt it would go down well, would it? 



AWESOME post lol


----------



## ferrador (9 September 2010)

i love shopping after hot shoeing 6 horses on a wet day ,the smell makes everybody get out of my way and i can jump the queue allowing me to get down the pub quicker


----------



## East Kent Horsewatch (9 September 2010)

And the point of this being in Latest News is ........???


----------



## Lander18 (11 September 2010)

smossy said:



			wow..... is someone hormonal or what,having a I hate horses day!!  

90% of shopper need banning then

Dog owners in case hairs and dog s**t on shoes
Mechanics all greasy and grubby
Old people who smell and cant help it
Drunkards
Babies in prams who have filled their nappies
Carers who look after old folk
people with real bad bo
and last but not least.......yes chavs



Or is it a wind up to make the day go quicker.....get a horse and get some fresh air 

Click to expand...


And small Children who like to touch all the fresh produce, with their grubby and snotty little fingures


----------



## Natch (11 September 2010)

Darius Stretch said:



			Is there an element of Look at me Ive got a horse?
		
Click to expand...

Naw, more an element of "Help, I-stayed-at-the-yard-too-long-and-I-need-to-get-something-for-the-kids-and-the-husband-too-QUICK-run,-before-my-posh-snobby-neighbour-sees-me-in-my-holey-joddies-and-manure-covered-wellies-with-the-odd-socks-and-straw-in-my-hair-and-horse-snot-down-my-top! 

Cracking post by the way.

Personally, I think we should all shower before we go to the supermarket, or perhaps as soon as we arrive, and get changed into diposably hygiene suits provided at the entrance to the supermarket. From there I think there should be a sanitising foot bath, an anti-bacterial alcohol hand rub and finally a mist of acid to burn off any pesky pollens we may have attracted in the process of getting changed. From there we should don our masks and gauntlets, have our emissions analysed, and if one had a curry the previous day one should wear a gas proof suit to avoid trumpage. Only once these sensible precautions are taken, should we enter the supermarket in order to do the 10 minute grocery shop.


----------



## golden_revolution (13 September 2010)

I don't use my boots to pick the food up with...but how many people WASH THEIR HANDS before they pick up food (and I don't mean horsey people!)...I think people's general hygiene is VERY poor sometimes....MUCH worse than the odd bit of mud on a boot...no difference to people gardening etc and then going into the SM's.....


----------



## itsme123 (13 September 2010)

I think some people are far too easily wound up. Chill! It's just one person's opinion! 

My dad (farmer) constantly moans about horsey people in "shi**y boots" in supermarkets. Yup, he goes home and showers before even going to the local garage for a paper. I get moaned at all the time. Does it affect me? no..........


----------



## proctor (13 September 2010)

I work 8am til 6pm with 23 horses, there is a supermarket on the way home where I can pop in and buy my dinner, I'm not going to drive all the way home, shower and change, then drive back to the supermarket to buy food. Not very "green" is it!!! As for riding 2 abreast, the highway code states that riders can, cyclists can't. 

At the end of the day, if people dislike horsey people and horses on the roads....don't live in the countryside!!!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (16 September 2010)

Do you know what i once did.... (accidently but was quite pleased about it really) - i was travelling by train to Olympia..... i had mucked out 4 straw beds...... it was very cold..... i did not get changed...... i got on the 7.55 to London Euston full of very stuffy buisness men who glowered down their noses at me ...... i stood there and started to read my book on canabalism.... the heater came on in the carridge...i started to warm through.... there was on overwheelming stink of hoss p1ss (well to me it was hoss p1ss) but to everyone else they must have thought it was human..... the two young stockbrokerie types whom were fast asleep got rather a wide birth..... so i soon got a seat !

Other than that OP - just go and do one will you - and who really cares what you think !


----------



## DappledGrey (17 September 2010)

I think the only people that should be banned from supermarkets are the idiots who stand with their trolleys right in front of the doorway looking gormless... that goes for people stopping in the aisles with their trolleys sticking out so no-one can get past too!


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2010)

DappledGrey said:



			I think the only people that should be banned from supermarkets are the idiots who stand with their trolleys right in front of the doorway looking gormless... that goes for people stopping in the aisles with their trolleys sticking out so no-one can get past too!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome,  and I'm with you.  Now my OH is a lovely,  kind,  considerate and courteous girl,  until that is,  she gets into the steering position of a supermarket trolley.  She will be half way up an aisle,  remember that she needs something in a previous aisle,  and then just dumps the trolley,  generally cross ways,  and wanders off!  

She reverses,  not looking where she's going,  backs into others,  and then glares at them!  The real fun starts when she collides with a like minded spirit.  It's so embarrassing!!

I once suggested to our local SM that they have a bar by the check out,  so that those blokes who can't cope with the tedium of it all can go and have a quick pint.  They didn't seem to think that it was such a good idea,  on the grounds that they'd be encouraging the consumption of booze.  Not the most balanced argument,  when you think of the amount of cheap booze which they sell!

Alec.


----------



## Tinypony (17 September 2010)

Alec, you realise that if supermarkets had bars then the "ladies" would be stacked up along it, trollies all over the place, supping a glass of vino to sustain them while they shop.


----------



## Hanno Verian (17 September 2010)

Gingerwitch said:



			Do you know what i once did.... (accidently but was quite pleased about it really) - i was travelling by train to Olympia..... i had mucked out 4 straw beds...... it was very cold..... i did not get changed...... i got on the 7.55 to London Euston full of very stuffy buisness men who glowered down their noses at me ...... i stood there and started to read my book on canabalism.... the heater came on in the carridge...i started to warm through.... there was on overwheelming stink of hoss p1ss (well to me it was hoss p1ss) but to everyone else they must have thought it was human..... the two young stockbrokerie types whom were fast asleep got rather a wide birth..... so i soon got a seat !

Other than that OP - just go and do one will you - and who really cares what you think !
		
Click to expand...

I was nearly thrown out of a Michelin starred restaurant a few years ago,I'd gone to pick up my gf from the yard, in my "never to be worn on the yard" RM Williams boots, but ended up in the loose box with her to administer medicine to her boy. Unfortunately he was rather a wet horse and at the time deep littered, half an hour later I was scrubbing my newbuck boots in the sink with shower gel to remove the stains and pee. Didn't have a chance for them to dry, so decided to wear them wet and went out for a "romantic" dinner with her. All went well until we were at the table when as they dried out they started to give out the pungeant eau de horse pee, fortunately the restaurant was far from full, but people were sniffing and looking around!

Not entirely the desired effect!


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2010)

Tinypony said:



			Alec, you realise that if supermarkets had bars then the "ladies" would be stacked up along it, trollies all over the place, supping a glass of vino to sustain them while they shop.
		
Click to expand...

Stacked up?  not at all.  They can go and unload the shopping into the car,  in a dutiful fashion,  and then that done,  they can rejoin their consort for a glass of wine,  whilst he bolts another pint.  The best bit is,  that as he's had two pints,  then she can drive home.

See?  easy isn't it?

Alec.


----------

